# Importing



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

*Importing*

Just as an FYI. I imported a female GSD last week and almost had a problem with her clearing customs. The airline had made copies of her passport in Germany,put the copies on her crate but forgot her passport. It was still in Frankfurt. I was in the process of scheduling panic because if she did not clear customs she was going to a kennel in Houston until the passport arrived in the US. I did NOT want my pregnant bitch in some kennel. The good news is the they did accept the copies and she cleared. I will in the future,make sure that the shipper has put copies of everything in the world on top of that crate so there is no need to remove the original and advise others to do the same. I have been importing for 25 years and have never had this happen but I plan on trying to make sure that it does not occur again. Lufthansa is a great airline and they did mail me the orginal at no charge.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Importing*

Rene, a VERY wise warning. Thank you! I have flown overseas several times with dogs, and Lufthansa has been great to work with. Human error by airport personel looking at the vaccine record in the dog passport, then not slipping it back into the pouch, is a possibility I never thought of, but clearly can happen. Copies of the most recent pages of the passport showing "Impfungen" (vaccines, dates of them, etc) are a great idea. Another thought: If the seller can fax you a copy of the pass port, that's not a bad idea too, now I think of it, to have in hand at pick-up. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

*Re: Importing*



> Originally Posted By: BrightelfRene, a VERY wise warning. Thank you! I have flown overseas several times with dogs, and Lufthansa has been great to work with. Human error by airport personel looking at the vaccine record in the dog passport, then not slipping it back into the pouch, is a possibility I never thought of, but clearly can happen.


I think in the future,I will have the shipper make copies and put it in a transparent pouch so it is obvious and hopefully,they will have no need to get into the envelope containing the original.
I was definitely in panic mode.......LOLOL


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Importing*

Balto was shipped over by an animal shipping service (Trust). All I had to do was take the shipping voucher to the customs office and pay $20. Took all of 30 seconds. However, Balto came from Sweden where there is no rabies. Nobody cared about all the paperwork that was taped to the top of the crate. 

BTW, those shipping services are expensive! I got a quote from one last summer and it was 700 Euros from Amsterdam. The airline fee alone was 350 Euros, the rest was for paperwork, crate, and handling.

I've also heard wonderful things about Luftansa. If possible, I will use them this summer when I pick up my puppy from Germany.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

*Re: Importing*



> Originally Posted By: BlackPuppyBTW, those shipping services are expensive! I got a quote from one last summer and it was 700 Euros from Amsterdam. The airline fee alone was 350 Euros, the rest was for paperwork, crate, and handling.
> 
> I've also heard wonderful things about Luftansa. If possible, I will use them this summer when I pick up my puppy from Germany.


Yes, also what is killing us when importing is the fact that our dollar has fallen and it takes about one and a half dollars US to equal one Euro. Peachy. I import a lot from the UK and they are a rabies free country. US Customs requires a rabies vac. Stupid,but true


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Importing*

I am a travel agent and have to do relocations for people who have pets and have had good outcome with LH. 

Renee. what kind of dog did you import ?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Importing*

Renee,

We get the health stuff faxed to us prior as well.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

*Re: Importing*



> Originally Posted By: Heidi WI am a travel agent and have to do relocations for people who have pets and have had good outcome with LH.
> 
> Renee. what kind of dog did you import ?


Working line bitch

Bona. Video is on my facebook page.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6dP5k3utNE 


http://www.eurosportk9.com I bred her to their Paxton


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*Re: Importing*

ewww she's a beauty)


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Importing*

A bit off topc, how do they get the dog to look at them like that?
(ladylaw in your video)
Treats?
??


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Importing*



> Originally Posted By: Angel RA bit off topc, how do they get the dog to look at them like that?
> (ladylaw in your video)
> Treats?
> ??


Angel,you probably don't want to know how but I can't wait for her to tell you..I may be wrong at the method but we'll see.
I can just say it takes LOTS of training and I'm willing to bet the only treat she gets is a ball on a rope.Working dogs rarely want or need food for a reward.

Ladylaw,
Nice looking dog.Good Luck with what ever your plans are for her.Glad she didn't get held up in customs.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Importing*

Come on Allie!!!!! lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*Re: Importing*

Masi is not food motivated, she is much more motivated by a toy, as in frisbee which she's really obsessed with,,it's one of those 'rag' frisbees...

and yes LOADS of training, and I think having a dog that has a real desire to please it's owner


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Importing*

I've trained Keeta and my working line pup to heel like that using food treats. First teach them to make eye contact and maintain it Treats are a strong motivator to learn a new behaviour. 

Now Keeta will work better for a tug, and Gryff prefers a ball, but you certainly can use treats for training. Some dogs are more food-motivated than toy motivated, so you use what works best in each circumstance. You end up with a dog that just LOVES to work for you, as it is fun and rewarding for them - like a big, fun party! 

Each dog is an individual, working lines or not -


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

*Re: Importing*



> Originally Posted By: AllieG
> 
> 
> Angel R said:
> ...


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Importing*



> Originally Posted By: ladylaw203
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AllieG
> ...


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

*Re: Importing*



> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ladylaw203
> ...


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Importing*

WOW!! She is gorgeous! Very interesting!

Was that you in the video speaking a language I could not understand. I thought it was German but I only caught one word I understood. I did cringe over her being held by the prong but it did not seem to bother her tough as nails that dog.

My Bo has an incredible ball drive, I wonder....


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

*Re: Importing*

No. that is a trainer in Slovakia. That was shot before she got here. I play two ball with those with Out issues.







She is a tough little heifer. LOL


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Importing*

Random administrative input: You can get shipping envelopes to attach to the top of crates and kennels and such from companies like Uline. It's where we get our International Documents pouch at work.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

*Re: Importing*

I will check that out,thank you!!!


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Importing*



> Originally Posted By: Angel RA bit off topc, how do they get the dog to look at them like that?


That's very easy to train. First of all you need a dog with working drives. Second, you train the focus command in a sit position through the use of both food and voice for positive reinforcement and leash corrections (or with clicker).Third, you use food to teach the dog proper position in the heel (using a toy right away creates too much drive while the dog is still learning). Fourth, you use a toy, voice and leash pops to build even more drive and focus after the dog has learned proper body and head position in the heel.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

*Re: Importing*



> Quote:Second, you train the focus command in a sit position through the use of both food and voice for positive reinforcement and leash corrections (or with clicker).Third, you use food to teach the dog proper position in the heel (using a toy right away creates too much drive while the dog is still learning


NO,this is not how my bitch was trained. Most sport folks train the way the trainer was doing in the video. Ball drive. It is all about the ball. The dog performs due to the drive for the ball. NO food or clicker is used in our working dogs. Maybe some folks use it,but not we working dog folks. watch the video of my bitch again and you will see a ball tucked under the trainer's armpit.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

ladylaw203 said:


> NO,this is not how my bitch was trained. Most sport folks train the way the trainer was doing in the video. Ball drive. It is all about the ball. The dog performs due to the drive for the ball. NO food or clicker is used in our working dogs. Maybe some folks use it,but not we working dog folks. watch the video of my bitch again and you will see a ball tucked under the trainer's armpit.


:thumbup:


----------

